# Bästa sättet att skydda sig mot FRA...?

## hrnick

Nu när riksdagen har klubbat igenom FRA-lagen vill jag skydda min kommunikation så mycket som det bara går. Hur skyddar jag på bästa sätt min mail, mina im-konversationer o.s.v? Jag använder för närvarande sylpheed och pidgin.

Tacksam för svar!

----------

## dagle

 *hrnick wrote:*   

> Nu när riksdagen har klubbat igenom FRA-lagen vill jag skydda min kommunikation så mycket som det bara går. Hur skyddar jag på bästa sätt min mail, mina im-konversationer o.s.v? Jag använder för närvarande sylpheed och pidgin.
> 
> Tacksam för svar!

 

Mail: pgp + mix, t.ex mixminion + gpg.

IM: pidgin + otr

Resten: Tor. alt en jättevpn som relakks.

----------

